# Looking For A Bass Player...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...for the david henman band.

email me at: [email protected]

cheers!

-dh

www.davidhenmanband.com


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...bumpity bumpity bumpity!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...we've been looking since early october and, finally, the david henman band has a new bass player!

stay tooned...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good news! Good luck!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Great to hear David. Hope he has as much fun playing with you and Eddie as I did.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...thanks, lawrie, and mooh!

its tough to find a guy close to my age that is literally willing to give up his life to play in this band, and for little or no money.

lawrie was the first to arrive, back in october 09, and the best bassist to sit in with us.

and there was another guy, mike garoni, i think, who had a bass tone so deep, thick and rich that it made us drool.

the new guy is randall mathieu. fender five-string through a really tiny combo amp. nonethlesss, his sound is clear, articulate and punchy.


----------

